# Dual Coil Ni200 Builds



## Alawhie (6/7/15)

Can you guys share your experiences pertaining to dual coil nickel builds please? I'm getting a Zephyrus and a Snow wolf 200w soon, so would like to know a little bit about what to expect. Are dual coil builds problematic? How do they Vape relative to single coil nickel builds? What gauge wire would be best for dual and single? Also, any pictures of builds doing well would be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

